

Kickstumbler: elegantly explore random Kickstarter projects - fascinated
http://kickstumbler.com
Hacked this instead of sleeping.<p>It lets you stumble through cool Kickstarter projects by category (or across the entire site), or watch a continuous video channel of Kickstarter video intros.<p>What do you think?
======
gtmcknight
Seriously awesome, jump straight into non-stop project vids here:
<http://kickstumbler.com/view?vid=1>

